# to be continued



## bcairns

When a story is partly written, in English we say "to be continued" at the end to indicate there is more coming. What is the proper statement in Italian?


----------



## systema encephale

_continua..._


----------



## jerusalem

And how would you say, for example "continued on page 2"?


Thankyou.


----------



## Saoul

Ciao Jerusalem

"Prosegue a pagina 2"
"Continua a pagina 2"

I hope it helps.
Saoul


----------



## jerusalem

Molto grazie!


----------



## Saoul

jerusalem said:
			
		

> Molte grazie!



I hope you don't mind a very little correction.


----------



## jerusalem

To the contrary, I welcome every one of them!

Sono stata una iniziatore/principiante(?), ma ho molto piacere dalla vostra bellissima lingua che e come la musica come i tutti sanno.  Ho comminciato a studiare in Ottobre alla Societa Dante qui in Gerusalemme con un molto forte gruppo e un bravo insegnante da Roma.

Ma perche si dice "molte grazie"?  "Grazie" e forma plurale?

Se posso essere d'aiuto in inglese o in ebraico(!), non esita di chiedere.


Gerusalemme


----------



## moki

Grazie è la forma plurale di grazia cioè grace allora letteralmente grazie sono graces oppure thanks.


----------



## Saoul

jerusalem said:
			
		

> To the contrary, I welcome every one of them!
> 
> Sono una principiante, ma mi piace  molto la vostra bellissima lingua che è come la musica come i tutti sanno.  Ho comminciato a studiare in Ottobre alla Societa Dante qui a Gerusalemme con un gruppo molto gruppo unito? capace? e un bravo insegnante di Roma.
> 
> Ma perche si dice "molte grazie"?  "Grazie" e forma plurale?
> 
> Se posso essere d'aiuto in inglese o in ebraico(!), non esitate a chiedere.
> 
> 
> Gerusalemme



Ciao gerusalemme,

complimenti per il tuo italiano. Per essere così pochi mesi che lo studi, è veramente ottimo. Moki ti ha già risposto per quanto riguarda "grazie", in maniera più che dettagliata, quindi io ti ho fatto solo un paio di correzioni. 
Se vorrai aiutarci nei thread in inglese, e nei thread in ebraico, credo che tutti l'apprezzeranno.
Ciao


----------



## Max.89

A volte si trova scritta in inglese.


----------



## jerusalem

Grazie Saoul e moki e mi scusa: non posso usare le accentate sul questo computer


----------



## Saoul

jerusalem said:
			
		

> Grazie Saoul e moki e mi scusa: non posso usare le accentate sul questo computer



I think that in one of the sticky posts, you can find suggestions concerning keyboard issues like this one. Otherwise, an apostrophe will do.


----------



## jerusalem

Scusa, che cosa e' "sticky post"?


----------



## Saoul

jerusalem said:
			
		

> Scusa, che cosa e' "sticky post"?



http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=5750

Here it is. Buona lettura.


----------



## dmcgianluca

jerusalem said:
			
		

> To the contrary, I welcome every one of them!
> 
> Sono stata una iniziatore/principiante(?) iniziatrice (female), ma ho molto piacere dalla mi piace molto la vostra bellissima lingua che e (if you can't use accent letters you can write "e'") come la musica, come i tutti sanno. Ho comminciato a studiare in Ottobre alla Societa Dante qui in (is not wrong, but "a" is better) Gerusalemme con un molto forte unitissimo gruppo e un bravo insegnante da Roma.
> 
> Ma perche si dice "molte grazie"? "Grazie" e forma plurale?
> 
> Se posso essere d'aiuto in inglese o in ebraico(!), non esita di chiedere.
> 
> 
> Gerusalemme


 
Complimenti vivissimi per il tuo italiano, la nostra è una lingua per niente facile

Gianluca


----------



## Saoul

dmcgianluca said:
			
		

> Complimenti vivissimi per il tuo italiano, la nostra è una lingua per niente facile
> 
> Gianluca



Ciao Gianluca,

posso chiederti perchè hai messo "iniziatrice"? 
Grazie.
Saoul


----------



## dmcgianluca

ciao Saoul

ho scritto iniziatrice perchè non avevo capito bene il contesto della prima frase, la dicitura corretta era 

Sono stata una principiante

All'inizio credevo che lei fosse fra le promotrici del corso di italiano. Ad ogni modo l'intento era quello di correggere l'uso maschile della parola "iniziatore", che era riferito invece ad una lei.

Grazie per la tua osservazione


----------



## jerusalem

Molte grazie Saoul e' dmcgianluca per le vostre correzione e i vostri complimenti.  Ho quasi paura di scrivere; cosi' voi non avete bisogno di lavorare tanto!  Mi un 'po ricordo la piccola storia che il nostro inseganante ci ha dato: "Il Paese senza Punta"/Gianni Rodari.  In questo paese, non solo che non ci sono le punte, la gente fare attenzione a' non fare niente contro la legge perche, ogni violazione = 4 shicaffi, ma deve *dare* i schiaffi - non *ricevere* - i schiaffi a la povera guardia!  Percio, controllo ogni coniugazione e il dizionari 100 volte prima di spedire ogni mail.  Sono molto stanca!


----------



## dmcgianluca

Non preoccuparti, Dante Alighieri sarebbe fiero di te.


----------



## jerusalem

dmcgianluca said:
			
		

> Non preoccuparti, Dante Alighieri sarebbe fiero di te.


 
!
jerusalem


----------



## Saoul

dmcgianluca said:
			
		

> ciao Saoul
> 
> ho scritto iniziatrice perchè non avevo capito bene il contesto della prima frase, la dicitura corretta era
> 
> Sono stata una principiante
> 
> All'inizio credevo che lei fosse fra le promotrici del corso di italiano. Ad ogni modo l'intento era quello di correggere l'uso maschile della parola "iniziatore", che era riferito invece ad una lei.
> 
> Grazie per la tua osservazione



Grazie a te Gianluca, per la spiegazione. Ero rimasto un attimo "attonito".

Tra l'altro sarei anche curioso di capire come mai Jerusalem ha deciso di metterla tra le opzioni! Non credo "learner" sia anche promotrice, per cui mi sfugge il motivo per cui una parola così particolare sia arrivata lì. Che Jerusalem sia veramente la promotrice del corso?


----------



## dmcgianluca

Credo che lei abbia scritto iniziatore semplicemente traducendo dall'inglese "beginner", che appunto è spesso trovato nei dizionari come principiante, iniziatore, sta poi al contesto della frase dare la giusta interpretazione.


----------



## Saoul

dmcgianluca said:
			
		

> Credo che lei abbia scritto iniziatore semplicemente traducendo dall'inglese "beginner", che appunto è spesso trovato nei dizionari come principiante, iniziatore, sta poi al contesto della frase dare la giusta interpretazione.



E il mistero è svelato! Grazie, non c'ero arrivato!


----------



## jerusalem

Saoul, non penso che totalmente capisco il tuo mail, ma posso rispondere che non sono una promotrice (= organizer, in English, according to the wordreference dictionary): sono solo una studentessa.  Ho trovato le due parole, "iniziatore/principiante" nel mio piccolo Garzanti dizionario e date che non sapevo come si dice o se c'e una parole per "beginner" in italiano, ho messo le 2 opzioni.  Allora, sono una principiante o una iniziatore?


----------



## dmcgianluca

jerusalem said:
			
		

> Saoul, non penso che totalmente capisco il tuo mail, ma posso rispondere che non sono una promotrice (= organizer, in English, according to the wordreference dictionary): sono solo una studentessa. Ho trovato le due parole, "iniziatore/principiante" nel mio piccolo Garzanti dizionario e date che non sapevo come si dice o se c'e una parole per "beginner" in italiano, ho messo le 2 opzioni. Allora, sono una principiante o una iniziatore?


 
Saoul, perdonami se rispondo io, ma non vedendoti...

Hi Jerusalem, I try to write to you in english so that you can correct me, if you want.
You are a "principiante", because you have started your Italian language course from a little time. 
There are, in italian, two words for explain two concept similar but not equal:
"principiante" is who starts an activity for the first time
"iniziatore" is who makes possible that somebody can start an activity for the first time.
So, in short, your first italian teacher is your "iniziatore", because he gave you first knowledge of his language. However this word (iniziatore) is not used so often, you can find it in ancient book: "Egli fu il mio iniziatore all'uso della spada" = "He was my beginner of use of sword"... I hope the translation is true.

Have a nice day


----------



## jerusalem

Hello back,

Thankyou for your thorough explanation of the difference and below are the corrections you requested.
Ciao,
Jerusalem



			
				dmcgianluca said:
			
		

> Saoul, perdonami se rispondo io, ma non vedendoti...
> 
> Hi Jerusalem, I'm trying (the present progressive - verb+ing - is used for actions taking place right now, whereas the present simple which you used, is for habitual activities, such as the hour you get up at every day, where you work, e.g: I go to school in Milan, I get up at 6:00 and then I usually take a quick walk)to write to you in english so that you can correct me, if you want.
> You are a "principiante", because you delete:[have] (we use past simple when there is a some reference to the point in time, as you have here: "a little while ago".  Present perfect, which you used, is for actions that took place in the past but the speaker wants to point out their relevance in the present, for example: Have you ever studied Italian?  Yes, I have.  It was 4 years ago (notice specific time reference). started your Italian language course delete:[from a little time] a little while ago/recently.
> There are, in italian, two words delete: [for] to explain two concepts similar but not [equal] equivalent: _From this point forward, I will only use square brackets to denote crossing out or substitution of a word.  You can explain to me next time how to simply cross out._
> "principiante" is one who starts an activity for the first time
> "iniziatore" is one who makes it possible for [that] somebody to [can] start an activity for the first time.
> So, in short, your first italian teacher is your "iniziatore", because he gave you your first knowledge of his language. However this word (iniziatore) is not used so often., Y[y]ou can find it in ancient books: "Egli fu il mio iniziatore all'uso della spada" = "He [was my beginner of] (was the one who) introduced me to/inducted me into the use of the sword"... I hope the translation is [true] a faithful one.
> 
> Have a nice day


----------



## dmcgianluca

Hi Jerusalem,

you are so valuable for me, specially for using of verbs. Let me try:

I have (because the rilevance of the action is in the present) understood your correction (I hope), so I (not use "have" because I refer simply to an action in the past) used "have" before the term "understood".

Right ?

P.S.: Your way to point out the words to delete is OK for me. If you like, you can use the button "ABC" in the toolbar of the reply box.


----------



## jerusalem

Dear dmcgianluca,

I'm pleased that you found the tips on verbs useful. Your example below is absolutely correct, but I want to point out that there isn't always a right and wrong. For example, below if you had written: "I understood your corrections", I would have no reason to mark an error, as I did in your earlier email. Here, it is the writer (you) who may either want to emphasize the relevance in the presence, as your scusi, non c'e "r" qui wrote below, or not. There is nothing in your sentence to _exclude_ either using the Present Perfect or the Past Simple. In your previous email, there was only one choice - to use the Past Simple. I can add some other guidelines to help you with the difference between the Present tenses, as they occur to me. Feelings or states of mind, for example (almost) always should be in the Present Simple, even though they [though] apply to the here and now, e.g: "I think I am explaining too much." Or, "I like gelato". Maybe you already know this point.

But where is the button on the toolbar that you mention? I can't find it. Actually, there is something that looks exactly like your "ABC" with the line drawn through it, but it adds "s" quotes" [this action - ]

La prossima volta scriverero in italiano,
Jerusalem





			
				dmcgianluca said:
			
		

> Hi Jerusalem,
> 
> you are so valuable [for] to me, specially for the use(I would prefer 'use' here/using of verbs. Let me try:
> 
> I have (because the r[i]elevance of the action is in the present) understood your correction (I hope), so I (not use "have" because I refer simply to an action in the past) used "have" before the term "understood".
> 
> Right ?
> 
> P.S.: Your way to point out the words to delete is OK for me. If you like, you can use the button "ABC" in the toolbar of the reply box.


----------



## dmcgianluca

Dear Jerusalem, 
thank you for your explanation, I will try to put it into practice.

Yes, write in Italian, and I will try to correct your text.

I will use your method to point out the words wrong, to delete ([xxx])

The button that you pointed out (ABC with line through) is exactly wath I mean, but I'm not sure that you use it correctly, or worse, you can't use it. Let me ask to you something.

Do you see the line through in this word: SBARRA ?
OK, if you see it I explain to you what I do when I want it:
1) write the word normally
2) select the word by mouse (now I see the word as a negative film )
3) press the "ABC" button (the word is included into two "tag" that is costituted of [, an S and a ]

Arrivederci

to be continue...



			
				jerusalem said:
			
		

> Dear dmcgianluca,
> 
> ...
> 
> But where is the button on the toolbar that you mention? I can't find it. Actually, there is something that looks exactly like your "ABC" with the line drawn through it, but it performs this action -
> 
> La prossima volta [scriverero] scrivero' in italiano
> , Jerusalem


----------



## ElaineG

Hi guys,

This thread is all over the place, and I can't even figure out how to split it up, but the original topic has long since been lost.

Please remember to start new threads when you have a new question.

This thread is closed.

Elaine
Moderator


----------

